
Reclaiming “Made in China” – Is China Starting to Challenge SV on Innovation? - broodsugar
http://technode.com/2015/11/21/startups-china-benefit-lower-operation-cost-silicon-valley/
======
krunaldo
Interesting stuff, anyone know if there are other startups in China doing
products that require large amounts of RnD, similar to
[http://traintracks.io](http://traintracks.io) , that's mentioned in the
article.

